# A few from Perivale wood in London



## davholla (Jun 1, 2017)

All hand held stacks of a few shots
Bronze Shield bug



Weevil IMG_1991 by davholla2002, on Flickr
Oak Weevil




Shield Bug IMG_1949 by davholla2002, on Flickr





Weevil IMG_2030 by davholla2002, on Flickr


----------



## dxqcanada (Jun 2, 2017)

Last one looks good ... too bad they were not placed on a more "natural" background.


----------



## BrentC (Jun 2, 2017)

I like #3 as well.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 3, 2017)

Cool! My favorite is the weevil in #3.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jun 3, 2017)

#3 for me too!


----------

